# Old build, wanting to Upgrade.



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Below you will see my current build. I'm really wanting to do a few upgrades...but not sure about some things..
Mainly, if I upgrade the Motherboard/Processor, will I have to reinstall Windows?

I'd also like recommendations on what I should upgrade.....I'm thinking
Motherboard/Processor
Graphics card
and probably adding a second hard drive OR possibly just getting a 2TB drive and cloning everything from the old one, as the old 500gb one is getting full.
oh...and would I need to upgrade the RAM too?

(Sorry if there's TOO much information, I wanted to make sure I posted enough to cover everything)

Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64-bit 
CPU
Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.20GHz	43 °C
Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
8.00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 667MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. Z77-DS3H (Intel Core i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz)	28 °C
Graphics
ASUS VW199 ([email protected])
1023MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (EVGA)	29 °C
Storage
465GB Western Digital WDC WD5002AALX-00J37A0 ATA Device (SATA)	35 °C
Optical Drives
ASUS DRW-24B1ST c ATA Device
Audio
USB Audio Class 1.0 and 2.0 Device Driver

And..as to PSU, I forget the brand, but it was one the TSF team recommended.....650 watt.


to add, I use it for internet usage and gaming....does pretty good, however...some games do not do so well...for instance, Skyrim...If I run it with graphics set higher than medium, it tends to overheat the video card, and I DID have a few problems with Overwatch...but I'm pretty sure I got those figured out...they were Software problems.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*If I upgrade the Motherboard/Processor, will I have to reinstall Windows?*
You may usually change everything on a PC, except the motherboard without reinstalling Windows. Replacing the motherboard usually means reinstalling the OS, though in some instances, you can get away with running a Repair from your Windows disk. At this level of upgrade, you are better off doing a fresh install.

*Would I need to upgrade the RAM too?*
Assuming you wish to upgrade to the newest generation of hardware, yes. Current motherboards, both AMD and Intel based, support DDR4 memory only. 

*Storage:* I'ld recommed working in a SSD of at least 250GB capacity for Windows and your most used applications. Then a 1-2TB mechanical HD for storage. 

What is your total budget for upgrades. Very hard to make recommendations without knowing how much cash we have to work with. Your location? (North America, Europe/Asia, Australia) Do you have a preferred merchant / etailer you wish to purchase from?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you do any gaming? If not then a GTX 1050/1060 would be perfect. If you do want to game....then a GTX 1070/1080 or and AMD RX 480. The RX 480 is an excellent GPU with best bang for buck if one is on a budget that can still handle all the latest games on Ultra settings.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry it took me a couple of days to get back, but I had problems with the newest Windows update(Anniversary Edition?) and basically had to completely reinstall Windows.
Bad news, lost all of the stuff I had downloaded...but, good news...none of it was anything important...
I luckily memorized all of my passwords. I've now downloaded an antivirus, and Firefox, and the one game my son likes to play...
Good news is, after everything, I now have regained most of my hard drive back...it was almost full (400+GB out of 500), and now is down to around 125GB...
things actually seem to be working better...

OK now back to my original post

To answer gcavans questions..

What is your total budget for upgrades>Well, I'm waiting for our tax check to return,but once it does, I'll have anywhere from $1000-$2000 to spend...whooohoo\

Your location? North America/USA
Do you have a preferred merchant / retailer you wish to purchase from? 
Yes, I usually go with Newegg, or maybe Amazon....

Bassfisher, yes, I do some gaming. My son plays Overwatch, which works fine on the computer as is. And I play World of Warcraft, which I can actually run on Ultra graphics settings and still get 25-40fps, depending on where I am, how many people are around, what's going on..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's pretty much doing everything you want now, I'd only recommend two things:

1) new video card - nVidia 10xx (1060/1070/1080). As you are getting by now, a 1060 would be fine.

2) Storage - an SSD for the OS, software, and frequently used games. A 256GB would be a good choice. You will notice quicker boot times and whatever software/games are on the drive will load quicker. then use your existing drive as a secondary drive.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

JimE
While I agree with the idea of more storage/SSD....I'm not sure aobut putting in a new video card..At the time I built the computer, I was told that if I upgraded to a better video card, then it would outrun the CPU, so basically be useless.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It may not be pushed to it's limit, but it will still be an improvement over your existing card.

If you want to spend the money to build a whole new PC, I can't argue with you. I've done that more times than I care to admit.

I'm simply saying that if your current rig is pretty much meeting your expectations, then a few upgrades will extend it's life.

Also, I believe your current system is gpu bottle necked (ie: the cpu is faster than the gpu).

For reference: UserBenchmark: Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB vs 650 Ti

I'm sure someone else can/will chime in with their opinion as well.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh, from what I had understood, it would be GPU bottlenecked if I upgraded..ie GPU faster than CPU..but if that's not the case, I'm happy with how its doing but would still like to upgrade the video card.
so, of the different brands/versions of the 1060, which would be best?

oh and if you could, throw me a Newegg or Amazon(or both) link up!\
thanks!

also, on that benchmark website, it said one of the things that is making my computer not perform to its best was that I needed to upgrade RAM..so, supposing I just upgrade the video card, what would be a good upgrade for RAM...I know that 8GB is enough, but I'm guessing that the RAM I'm using isn't the fastest/best.....also, I do have 2 open RAM slots, so would filling all 4 slots with better/faster RAM or just more RAM make a difference

OH, and yeah I am looking at putting in SSD to speed things up too.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Base model: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814126122

or the very highly rated STRIX version: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814126113

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IPVSN1S/?tag=hardfocom-20

Trusted review: HARDOCP - Introduction - ASUS STRIX GTX 1060 O6G GAMING Video Card Review


As for RAM, you won't likely see a performance difference between 8gb and 16gb. But I'd stick with a matched pair as opposed to using all 4 slots. 

For example: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226406

There are numerous brands and colors available. I typically just choose based on price. And unless you will be overclocking, there is no real reason to spend more for a specific brand or a faster speed (that motherboard uses 1600 by default).


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

After reading post 5, 6, 7 I went straight to your RAM.....seeing 8 GB DDR 3 667 mhz. Then went to check your mobo out. I would definitely upgrade your RAM. I would go with DDR3 1600 or DDR3 1866, leaning towards the 1866. See link.....I use GSkill as I like their life time warranty. 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231499


The RAM and SSD upgrades will bring the most bang for buck to your PC from a performance stand point. Later if you want to add a new GPU....then go for it.


----------

